# System advice (1Gig Internet) - 10GB lan



## snake007uk (Jan 26, 2018)

Hey guys,

I am looking to build a new PFsense server. Ideally I want 10GB LAN and 1GB for the internet.

I have been quoted for the following system:

Barebones System with Atom C3858 and A2SDi-TP8F Board
Samsung 16GB DDR4 2400Mhz UDIMM 
Samsung PM953 128GB M.2 PCIe NVMe SSD 

£ 1,274.34 

I have three Xeon-D based systems and I am huge fan of them. The Xeon-D works out the same however it will be older gen Xeon-D 1541 etc.. and the Atom's are newer.

The only issue is the ATOM systems are not supported by PFSense just yet. 

So I was hoping if anyone could think of alternatives.... I could build a Intel i5/3 based system and buy a 10GB ethernet card as alternative etc...

I need the 10GB to be base-T not  SFP+ based.

Looking forward to hearing what everything thinks...


----------



## SirDice (Jan 26, 2018)

snake007uk said:


> I am looking to build a new PFsense server.


PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## snake007uk (Jan 26, 2018)

Please ignore, my bad I thought I was in the PFSense forums


----------



## flipper_88 (Jan 27, 2018)

sanke007uk

If i were you i'd purchase a refurbished dell server  off of ebay as  some such machines come with  Duel 10gb + nics or even better yet fiber based nics.


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 27, 2018)

I think I would go Xeon and make sure you go Chelsio 10GB baseT cards. They make fast cards that work with FreeBSD.
https://www.servethehome.com/buyers...as-servers/top-picks-freenas-nics-networking/
There are some nice Supermicro Xeon boards out there to pair this with. I dunno about the SOC Xeons. The C2xxx debacle still rings clear.
I like Dell but wonder if they are not too proprietary.


----------

